# Black ribbons tied to cars truth or myth ??



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Saw a black ribbon thing tied to the back of a taxi before, hanging of the towing eye and my mate pointed out its a sign they support the taliban !!

Please some one tell me this isnt true :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Has anyone else heard it ??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Saw a really nice modded golf with a red bandana tied round the front bumper, looked wel gangster


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

might be someone trapped in the boot and their tie is poking out?


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I know a black ribbon symbolises someone in mourning...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Saw a black ribbon thing tied to the back of a taxi before, hanging of the towing eye and my mate pointed out its a sign they support the taliban !!
> 
> Please some one tell me this isnt true :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Has anyone else heard it ??


Haha your mates on crack


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Could also be anti war, doesn't have to be supporting Taliban.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like l said l dont know l havent heard it before so l was asking the question !


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Like l said l dont know l havent heard it before so l was asking the question !


Fair enough, even if he was supporting them, no one in this country would do anything.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Fair enough, even if he was supporting them, no one in this country would do anything.


London bombings?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Barker said:


> London bombings?


If the cab driver was supporting muslims or the taliban, no one in this country would do anything about it would they? I mean we get muslims waving boards and shouting abuse at our soldiers returning home and what happens? NOTHING


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

would be a surefire way to have your car trashed.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> If the cab driver was supporting muslims or the taliban, no one in this country would do anything about it would they? I mean we get muslims waving boards and shouting abuse at our soldiers returning home and what happens? NOTHING


your right, but the minute a fking white man goes about preaching they get abused for it... this country is well and truly fked!

and i heard about the rag on the towing eye years ago, i heard the same thing, they support the taliban...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes it does symbolize something in the Muslim world. i'll have to ask me mate again as he has one and he told me before what it meant,


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ben10 said:


> your right, but the minute a fking white man goes about preaching they get abused for it... this country is well and truly fked!
> 
> and i heard about the rag on the towing eye years ago, i heard the same thing, they support the taliban...


Yep, if it was others countries, they wouldnt stand for it, theyd be rioting in the streets and smashing every taliban and muslim sympathiser.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ben10 said:


> your right, but the minute a fking white man goes about preaching they get abused for it... this country is well and truly fked!
> 
> and i heard about the *rag on the towing eye years ago, i heard the same thing, they support the taliban...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So he's not on crack then it COULD be true


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

The BLACK RIBBON Offensive is intended to send a message to the biased Main Stream Media and to reveal just how many Americans are sick and tired of the journalistic malpractice exercised daily by the national (so-called) news media organizations.

Imagines thousands, even millions of BLACK RIBBONS tied around trees, mailboxes, car antennas, radio and tv antennas, satelitte dishes, sign posts, light posts, fence posts, etc. all across this nation&#8230;

to MOURN the death of true journalism in America and as a sign of protest against the BIASED main stream media.

It is to stand for something you believe in, as for weather it stands for the taliban is another matter, do you think that cab would survive if it meant that traveling through the west end or brixton I DOUBT it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

are you really that arsed?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you really that arsed?


Is that aimed at me ???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh


TBH mate l am YEAH !!!

How is it in this country you can support what ever the fu*k you want and spout any racist, terrorist, vitriolic sh*t and get away with it ?

Could l go into another country and do the same ?

You try spouting anti american / taliban support in America pretty sure you'd get shot !

Freedom of speach is great especially when you can abuse it to your hearts content !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why not just google it for the answer?............


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

This pathetic black ribbon crap has been going on round my way since I was at school which is circa 15 years ago. The general consensus is that it means 'gangsta' ........................... like I said, pathetic.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> TBH mate l am YEAH !!!
> 
> How is it in this country you can support what ever the fu*k you want and spout any racist, terrorist, vitriolic sh*t and get away with it ?
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

A black ribbon on a car seems like a pretty daft thing to go working yourself up into a frenzy about if you ask me though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> A black ribbon on a car seems like a pretty daft thing to go working yourself up into a frenzy about if you ask me though


Its not the actual ribbon / rag / what ever it is its the fact l dont like being had for a fool by some taxi driver who thinks its ok to have his little "protest" symbol yet gladly take my hard earned cash !


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Its not the actual ribbon / rag / what ever it is its the fact l dont like being had for a fool by some taxi driver who thinks its ok to have his little "protest" symbol yet gladly take my hard earned cash !


Blow his car up! Like there doing to our soldiers.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Its not the actual ribbon / rag / what ever it is its the fact l dont like being had for a fool by some taxi driver who thinks its ok to have his little "protest" symbol yet gladly take my hard earned cash !


Didnt you ask the taxi driver himself what it stood for?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Didnt you ask the taxi driver himself what it stood for?


No he was leavcing the scene when it was pointed out to me.....will look before l get in another and ask the question..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Its not the actual ribbon / rag / what ever it is its the fact l dont like being had for a fool by some taxi driver who thinks its ok to have his little "protest" symbol yet gladly take my hard earned cash !


Did he give you a lift to where you wanted to go? If so he took your hard earned cash as he earned it

I'll be honest here, he could be wearing a false nose, bra and knickers and a t-shirt with 'England is shit' on it for all I care if he takes me where I ask to go


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Did he give you a lift to where you wanted to go? If so he took your hard earned cash as he earned it
> 
> I'll be honest here, he could be wearing a false nose, bra and knickers and a t-shirt with 'England is shit' on it for all I care if he takes me where I ask to go


here here.......well said .....stupid rant about fcuk all really.....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/Myth-of-the-39taliban39-ribbons.5619902.jp?CommentPage=2&CommentPageLength=10#comments

Just people **** stiring again.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thunderstruck said:


> http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/Myth-of-the-39taliban39-ribbons.5619902.jp?CommentPage=2&CommentPageLength=10#comments
> 
> Just people **** stiring again.


They're hardly going to admit it though are they.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> They're hardly going to admit it though are they.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> They're hardly going to admit it though are they.


Whats the point then?


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

its NOTHING to do with taliban! its sort of an Asian thing, im a sikh and some of my cars have them but just like a little one around the steering wheel.

its just a silly superstition and used as a protection thing for anything happening to the car. nothing to do with bombing up people etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrosd said:


> its NOTHING to do with taliban! its sort of an Asian thing, im a sikh and some of my cars have them but just like a little one around the steering wheel.
> 
> its just a silly superstition and used as a protection thing for anything happening to the car. nothing to do with bombing up people etc.


Cheers mate for clearing it up......

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> here here.......well said .....stupid rant about fcuk all really.....


Why is it a stupid rant about fu*k all then in your ever so intelligent opinion ?

Would you find it acceptable if it was true ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well if they wanted to keep it secret then they wouldnt even put any symbol of it on there car would they! or be happy to raise awareness of it in a newspaper 

Some people have way to vivid imaginations.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Stick a cumberland sausage in his exhaust- thatll stop him in his tracks, wont look so gangsta then hey??


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ashcrapper said:


> Whats the point then?


Cos it's an underground code amongst themselves, nod nod, wink wink type carry on like they're some kind of 'resistance'.

As said before, pathetic.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrosd said:


> its NOTHING to do with taliban! its sort of an Asian thing, im a sikh and some of my cars have them but just like a little one around the steering wheel.
> 
> its just a silly superstition and used as a protection thing for anything happening to the car. nothing to do with bombing up people etc.


yeh you would say that. we know whats going on, plotting to kill everyone arent you.

the little one on the steering wheel means "kill kill the white man, kill him till he is dead"


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh you would say that. we know whats going on, plotting to kill everyone arent you.
> 
> the little one on the steering wheel means "kill kill the white man, kill him till he is dead"


LOL im actually sat here ****ing my fcuking pants!

and no your wrong, the exhaust one means kill the white people, the steering wheel one means.. "Must FCUKING Go Ape**** at any [email protected] bicep curling in the squat rack! :cursing:"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

glad you cleared that up. my man in the know is going to have a serious talking to after making me look foolish


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Why is it a stupid rant about fu*k all then in your ever so intelligent opinion ?
> 
> Wind your fcuking neck in will ya...
> 
> ...


I couldnt care less to be honest...look after myself and family these days....as i have fcuk all control on what happens in the world .....

Get on with your own life instead of wasting it worrying what others are doing...........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> I couldnt care less to be honest...look after myself and family these days....as i have fcuk all control on what happens in the world .....
> 
> Get on with your own life instead of wasting it worrying what others are doing...........


Only had one rant recently on the side of smokers, so dont get where your coming from on that one.......

If your fine with it then thats your call doesnt me we all have to be AND it was a question l was askinmg because if it WAS true I would never set foot in a cab with it on again....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

even if it was raining?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> even if it was raining?


Even if my leg was hanging off mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh well if your leg is hanging off you shouldnt really be ringing for a taxi. an ambulance would be more appropriate


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

I think you all just have a problem because the ribbon was black, not white?

(No, please don't get your y-fronts in a tangle....*I'm JOKING!!!!*)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

but the white would just get dirty really quickly especially with our weather. its no good promoting terrorism with a mucky old rag is it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

James s said:


> Maybe it standards for supporting your country men fighting against invading forces : /


**** off you commie, liberal, terroist supporting, IRA sympathising, flag burning, country hating, enemy to the state, democracy hating BASTARD


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

mrosd said:


> its NOTHING to do with taliban! its sort of an Asian thing, im a sikh and some of my cars have them but just like a little one around the steering wheel.
> 
> its just a silly superstition and used as a protection thing for anything happening to the car. nothing to do with bombing up people etc.


x1 basically black ribbon is a protection thing, you will get some asians eg indian/pakistani people will hang ribbon on a new car for example nothing to do with anything else

some of you guys need to chill the **** out

always jumping to silly conclusion as per usual soon as muslims are mentioned lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to work in Slough next week so I'll put a ribbon on my tailpipe too, just so I don't get threatened with a 'busta cap in yo ass' type thing.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

To answer the OPs original question; I have never heard of it to be linked to supporters of the taliban, i think its just a symbol of protection in their culture. A lot of the younger drivers however will do it because they think they look cool lol.

And I would never get in a taxi with someone who supporters terrorists, and thats in no way racist its out of sheer morals and if any of you say you would, you either have no morals or you're lying.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

not sure if its the same thing gemilky69 but the black ribbon could mean they are sheite muslims.........

When I was out in Bahrain with the military, the sheite muslims had black flags from the houses, lamp posts etc and black ribbons on the cars..........this was the area to stay away from for us.............

But I could be way off............ :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> To answer the OPs original question; I have never heard of it to be linked to supporters of the taliban, i think its just a symbol of protection in their culture. A lot of the younger drivers however will do it because they think they look cool lol.
> 
> And I would never get in a taxi with someone who supporters terrorists, and thats in no way racist its out of sheer morals and if any of you say you would, you either have no morals or you're lying.


Cheers mate... THAT WAS ALL I WAS ASKING !!!

BTW your thoughts on getting in the taxi are the same as mine too.....not if it was *ANY* sign of *ANY* terrorist network or racist extremist faction.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Theres a sh1t load of yellow ribbons tied to everything in NI. These are in support of uk troops in afgan. Just sayin since were on ribbons.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yellow ribbons? A sure sign of support for the Chinese and there not so secret plan to take over the Western world surely? Something MUST BE DONE!!

For England and for Her Majesty!

To the death!

lmao


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

lambert said:


> Theres a sh1t load of yellow ribbons tied to everything in NI. These are in support of uk troops in afgan. Just sayin since were on ribbons.


 Glad to hear that mate. We should do that here as well


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Yellow ribbons? A sure sign of support for the Chinese and there not so secret plan to take over the Western world surely? Something MUST BE DONE!!
> 
> For England and for Her Majesty!
> 
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

lambert said:


> Theres a sh1t load of yellow ribbons tied to everything in NI. These are in support of uk troops in afgan. Just sayin since were on ribbons.





Simon m said:


> Glad to hear that mate. We should do that here as well


We do that here also...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> A black ribbon on a car seems like a pretty daft thing to go working yourself up into a frenzy about if you ask me though


X2

People really do get het up about things like this, and it is unnecessary.

6 Billion people on this planet, that's a whole lot of opinions bunged into the mix.

It's inevitable that people will disagree.

Yeah, soldiers are getting killed by the taliban, but flip the coin, there are innocent muslim civilians getting killed in the same war.

You have to be objective in these matters, regardless of how immoral your objectiveness first appears to be.

Or, adopt my philosophy, I don't give a damn about what the hell goes on, so long as my personal life, liberty and freedom is not affected.

A lot may say that it is affected, by such current affairs, but I don't agree. I don't watch the news, read newspapers, or any such like. As a result, I can lead a pretty relaxed, guilt free life.


----------



## josh1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

a bit of grey or black rag hanging off the back of a car is so they dont get their tyres slashed and sh1t like that. So muslims know where their brothers cars are and know which ones to do stuff to


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Glad to hear that mate. We should do that here as well


Yous wouldn't be allowed to do that there.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> X2
> 
> People really do get het up about things like this, and it is unnecessary.
> 
> ...


Who the fvck are you trying to kid:lol: :lol:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

It's no protest they have the people at the temple bless it then they tie it on it's there idea of "insurance".


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

it's basically a sikh good luck charm

fvck all to do with muslim, or Taliban


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote" Wearing a black item of clothing, or hanging a black rag from an item deemed precious to yourself (especially something new) is a means of protecting it from bad luck, more specifically the "evil eye" or "nazar/nazr". This is a practise that dates back to Ancient Greece and is still common throughout mediterranean countries, north africa, the asian and indian subcontinents, central and south america; ie the majority of the planet that we share. It extends beyond religion, is common in Judaism and Islam. Not to say that the evil eye is a purely "foreign" practice. It receives several mentions in the Old Testament and is also a common Christian belief." end Quote

i have a pentacle tattooed on my neck for the same reason.......


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

josh1995 said:


> a bit of grey or black rag hanging off the back of a car is so they dont get their tyres slashed and sh1t like that. So muslims know where their brothers cars are and know which ones to do stuff to


Aye, those pesky muslims running around looking for cars without a bit of rag on and then BOOOOM it's jihad'ing time. Dunno about anyone else but I'm to raid the charity rag bank right now - I'll have so many different coloured ones you'll think a branch of Tie Rack has grown wheels and escaped. That way I'm sure to be safe from the maruading gangs of coloured folks with nothing better to do than look for non-rag bearing cars to molest.

Thanks for the tip off my WCB (white christian brother) it's getting hard to be safe out there!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> X2
> 
> Or, adopt my philosophy, I don't give a damn about what the hell goes on, so long as my personal life, liberty and freedom is not affected.
> 
> Thats nice. who do you think are the ones that are making it possable that your liberty and freedom is not affected?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

when i lived in London my white mate had a "Jamaican" flag in his car to keep the scrotes from vandalising it.......this was when yardies were running around shooting people


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

B|GJOE said:


> X2
> 
> People really do get het up about things like this, and it is unnecessary.
> 
> ...


I read this post last night and was going to write something along these lines this morning.

Also (completely playing devil's advocate here), what have the Taliban ever done to us? Ok, they are in a war with your troops... but we went to their country to have the war. I'm sure if the tables were reversed there would be plenty of militant groups operating in the UK if we were occupied by foreign troops.

I, probably like 95% of the population, am not educated enough on the whole political situation surrounding Afghanistan to make a definitive judgment on the Taliban. They probably are the bad dudes with beards who ride around on motorbikes like we are told. Our government tell us that areas occupied by the Taliban are hot-beds for terrorist training and drugs, they also say they oppress women... they are probably right, but the same could be said of other organisations and countries around the world. Remember the Iranian government is seemingly sending similar 'bad news' messages to it's population about the UK.

I'm not as left-wing as my post suggests, but I am sceptical of anything I'm told unless I have verified the information (and for this particular situation I don't have any motivation or interest to do so), perhaps this scepticism come from working in marketing :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

2004mark i hope you aint the guy who keeps ringing my mobile trying to sell me "timeshares"


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I read this post last night and was going to write something along these lines this morning.
> 
> Also (completely playing devil's advocate here), what have the Taliban ever done to us? Ok, they are in a war with your troops... but we went to their country to have the war. I'm sure if the tables were reversed there would be plenty of militant groups operating in the UK if we were occupied by foreign troops.
> 
> ...


Tell you what mate, next time I go, (probably July 2011) you can come with me. then you will be able to make the decision with the ''verified information'' you need. :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Khaos said:


> 2004mark i hope you aint the guy who keeps ringing my mobile trying to sell me "timeshares"


Khaos,

Tie a small spanish flag to your phone, that'll stop them. Pesky marketing guys!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Khaos,
> 
> Tie a small spanish flag to your phone, that'll stop them. Pesky marketing guys!


the other morning i was waiting for a call when the phone rang, i answered it and a saleswoman said "good morning i'm from kitchens direct"

"i don't want a kitchen"

"sorry i didn't know that"

"yes you fvcking did...i didn't ring you did i you asshole":cursing:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Tell you what mate, next time I go, (probably July 2011) you can come with me. then you will be able to make the decision with the ''verified information'' you need. :thumbup1:


Just edited my post to explain why I haven't yet done so.

I suppose I'm just to calculated to get wound up by something when I don't know the full facts.

If I could sign up for 6-12 months and pick up my life where I left it I'd love to do so mate. I'm guessing that you must also enjoy your job too? I know a few lads who have served, one went out just 2 weeks ago, and they wouldn't swap there experiences for anything.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

i hate PC World

A.K.A Britian


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Just edited my post to explain why I haven't yet done so.
> 
> I suppose I'm just to calculated to get wound up by something when I don't know the full facts.
> 
> If I could sign up for 6-12 months and pick up my life where I left it I'd love to do so mate. I'm guessing that you must also enjoy your job too? I know a few lads who have served, one went out just 2 weeks ago, and they wouldn't swap there experiences for anything.


All jobs have good and bad points, lol


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

HAHA!! thats the first i heard. Symbolising terrorists.

Its a cultural thing, old womens tail especially in pakistan and india. Its there to prevent bad luck. Its the asian equivlant to a horse shoe or something.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> X2
> 
> People really do get het up about things like this, and it is unnecessary.
> 
> ...


Not sure who you think you are, but you can **** off with your balanced, sensible views. They arent welcome here



josh1995 said:


> a bit of grey or black rag hanging off the back of a car is so they dont get their tyres slashed and sh1t like that. So muslims know where their brothers cars are and know which ones to do stuff to


do you take drugs son? that paranoia doing much for you these days?



Khaos said:


> i have a pentacle tattooed on my neck for the same reason.......


quite clearly a voodoo, devil worshipping terrorist up to no good.



Sk1nny said:


> i hate PC World
> 
> A.K.A Britian


shop somewhere else then


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Oh please!
> 
> Are you really that naive that you really believe that troops fighting in a war based on the arbitrary whims of the men in charge is helping maintain my liberty and freedoms.
> 
> It's a war about money, and natural resources. Not a war on terror. FFS Osama Bin Ladin is from Saudi, yet we invade Iraq, and Afghanistan to protect the western world from him. C'mon, wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> *This l totally agree with.*


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Not sure who you think you are, but you can **** off with your balanced, sensible views. They arent welcome here


Fcuking charming! When I'm sensible I'm a cvnt and when I'm a cvnt I'm a cvnt. SO guess I'm a cvnt! :thumb:


----------

